# Lone Star Lakes (Suffolk)



## jsharlan

This place is just a bit down the road from me and I couldn't find much information on the place online so I decided to drive down there and have a look around. Its tucked away in Chuckatuck and I don't think you would have even noticed the place driving by if you weren't looking for it. The place was fairly nice with 11 lakes/ponds some of them interconnecting, an archery field, a field for rc planes, a playground for the kids, and horseback riding. In fact a few ppl riding horses were the only ppl I saw there. The lakes were fairly nice, lots of sunken tree branches and small islands. There was a boat ramp on just about every lake/pond with the two largest lakes having decent ramps while the others were gravel/dirt. Also lots of places for bank fishing. The DGIF says the lakes have crappie, bluegill, catfish, bass, and perch. When it warms up I'm gonna take my jon boat out there and give it a try. It looks like lots of privacy for those that like seclusion when they fish.


----------



## cducer

nice looking place... definatley a park of some kind.... state, county... I would think there should be some kind of info available for it. 


http://www.suffolk.va.us/parks/ls.html

City of Suffolk park


----------



## Out Sick

Crane lake is pretty cool piece of work out there. Its the one all the way left. Its 90 ft deep and buts up to the Chuckatuck Creek. There is a cliff that runs all the way around the lake and in one stop of it there is ahole the size of a Voltswagon. At high tide the saltwater spills over and there croaker, big stripers, crabs, flounder, etc all in that lake. Pretty cool. There is also alot of hard to find geocaches out there. Crystal lake neat too. It gets its name from being crystal clear. Lonestar is where the city of Suffolk gets it drinking water from. 

Ben


----------



## surf rat

*Lakes*

The fishing is a lot better in the Suffolk city lakes. I use to fish the place and it was pretty weak.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Looks like a great spot.


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*lone star lakes*

Believe the city of suffolk just signed an agreement to turn this property over to a local indian tribe this year. They are going to make it an educational venue. Don't what affect that will have on fishing access.


----------



## PoBenda

killer place to hang out, not a whole lotta fish.


----------



## dale3joe

Are u kidding,not alot of fish.I used to fish the crane lake years ago and catch alot of bass,around 50 per day. Alot of nice stripers in there also.Alot of bass in the fingers lake also.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

saltwaterrunner said:


> Believe the city of suffolk just signed an agreement to turn this property over to a local indian tribe this year. They are going to make it an educational venue. Don't what affect that will have on fishing access.


The city turned over a part of the park to the Nansemond Indian Tribal Association (NITA). The portion of the park is about 1/10th of the entire park and is the section that backs up to the Nansemond River. Not sure if any of the lakes were deeded over to the association. For you history or tourist folks, the NITA will plan to build a replica Native American Village on that site.

This is a great park that does not get that much traffic or attention. I've been there a handful of times and rarely see anybody else fishing. Beside the fishing, there's archery ranges, plenty of trails, horse riding area and kids playground. For you history or tourist folks, the NITA will plan to build a replica Native American Village on that site.


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*lone star lakes*

Thanks for the clarification. Don't remember the name of the lake but it's the last one around to the left of the entry. Killer spot for "big" bass. Used to have to carry everything down the hill to launch. Had to make sure you had a small brush saw so you could cut your way down the channel connecting the two parts of the lake. Usually a ranger got it cleared first. Caught my biggest bass there 10 years ago. 8lbs 5oz. Loved it there.


----------



## PoBenda

sorry, mebbe I should have phrased it "I've never caught any fish there." I live right down the road, and fish here often. Never for bass, mainly a cast bait and wait type of thing. (bass fishing takes way to much focus skill and energy for me.)

also, i'm not the most skilled angler in the bunch, and i'm sure many skilled anglers catch fish here.

but it's a really nice place to hang out. the wife and i picnic here during the summer a lot.


----------



## quinten13

Anyone been here lately to report on it? I'm interested in the lake that is brakish water.


----------

